# Which is the worst game you have played ???



## coolendra (Nov 24, 2005)

*Well with the best comes the worst..*


plz feel free to share ur views..


----------



## vignesh (Nov 24, 2005)

I don`t remember the name..Digit gave the game where a small girl goes to buy milk and goes on an adventure..Worst I hated it...


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2005)

flight simulator given by digit .. which was made in india .. worst one


----------



## ashnik (Nov 25, 2005)

many of u will not agree and many more will get angree but for me it is SIMS 2. i could not relate with it.
It gave me headache. man 2 gb and no end, no aim.

The thoughest game for me was DAVE (dos game).


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Nov 25, 2005)

Vangers and Cricket 2004, in that order, of the ones I remember now.


----------



## Hells_Fury (Nov 25, 2005)

Unreal 2 - The Awakening.
Horrible, horrible game...


----------



## satanlives (Nov 25, 2005)

I totaly disagree  with you man unreal2 was an awesome first person shooter.......

    Currently i hate pariah...... wat an incredibly crappy game......only vehicle part is kind of fun....


----------



## DAVIS (Nov 26, 2005)

i hate that Tekken 3, on which people go mad!
it was good in the first two hours and then its just a bit of game in which some monkeys jump and hit eachother!


----------



## rachitar (Nov 26, 2005)

There was a stupid game called Worms Armageddon


----------



## vijay_7287 (Nov 27, 2005)

the worst game ever

            "Super Mario by buziol games
                                                      presentented by DIGIT"


----------



## siriusb (Nov 27, 2005)

There was this game called "Medieval Conquest" that I got... To put it shortly, one of my friends to whom I gave it to, told me that he would bite my head off if I gave him another game like that.
I am keeping the cd with me so tha I can give it to someone I really dislike. >)


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 28, 2005)

Tribes series!!! i hate that!


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 28, 2005)

Majesty - no point playing it coz it offers no control :roll:


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Nov 28, 2005)

Hidden And Dangerous...wonder why many liked this game so much.

EtM...square car wheels! Yeah!! Why not?

Bad Boys 2...actually I completed it, just to know how much mental torture can I take.


----------



## navjotjsingh (Nov 28, 2005)

Ragnarok - Can't understand a bit of it.


----------



## sahil_blues (Nov 29, 2005)

there was a game called "Bhagat Singh" given sometime back in digit....probably even a 2 year can remake its graphics.....HORRIBLE!!!!....


----------



## netarget (Nov 30, 2005)

How come Worms Armageddon and Hiddena and Dangerous figure in this list of worst games? They were just super cool. (Guess they did not have good company to play those games with).

Any way, have any of you tried a game called 'The Seasons of sakura'. Its a loooong, loooong, very very loooong game. I AM TELLING YOU, YOU WILL GO MAD after you play half way through the game only to realise there is nothing in the game. No story, no events, no nothing. Its a MAD BAD SAD and a pathetic game. *www.free-smileys.org/emo/angry003.gif *www.free-smileys.org/emo/angry019.gif


----------



## Tommy Vercetti (Dec 1, 2005)

Tomb Raider : Angel of Darkness

It spoiled the TR series.


----------



## nikdesign4u (Dec 1, 2005)

I hate 'Ragnarok'. It is a worst game. I can't understand why many people like it.


----------



## rockthegod (Dec 1, 2005)

any RTS games !!!!!


----------



## kikass (Dec 2, 2005)

ragnarok - the saddest ever...


----------



## arcticflare (Dec 3, 2005)

Survivor.

check this review
*gr.bolt.com/article/index.php?type=review&platform=pc&game=survivor


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 3, 2005)

Tommy Vercetti said:
			
		

> Tomb Raider : Angel of Darkness
> 
> It spoiled the TR series.



I love that game man... It rocked and had one of the best storylines I have ever seen though the Boaz (Pod) mission wasnt that good... it was funny...

Cant wait to get My hands on TR Legend


----------



## moshel (Dec 4, 2005)

did u guys forget the bhagat singh game......that game was an insult to the gr8 bhagat singh....


----------



## sid_ashok (Dec 4, 2005)

rachitar said:
			
		

> There was a stupid game called Worms Armageddon



Hey you 
worm series are the best never ever say any thing about worms  
Mind it.


----------



## kunwar (Dec 4, 2005)

" tomb raider : the angel of darkness"                                          controls r toooooooo drab!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sid_ashok (Dec 4, 2005)

ya bhagat singh was bad one in terms of graphics


----------



## coolendra (Jan 23, 2006)

hey did some1 say they dont like TRIBES !!!!

1 vote frm me too ..........


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 24, 2006)

rockthegod said:
			
		

> any RTS games !!!!!


Ah!Music to my ears. 
Make that any RTS and PRG for me.Never figured out a bloody thing of what,how,why etc. these games were made for.


----------



## saiaspire (Jan 24, 2006)

*WOrst Game*

The worst game I ever played was Driv3R. Graphics was very realistic but gameplay was horrible~!

Drab!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## wizrulz (Jan 26, 2006)

Tomb raider
rangnork
EA cricket series
.............i also hated painkiller.....many will disagree over this


----------



## n.regmi (Jan 27, 2006)

worst games ever

Die Hard Nakatomi Plaza
Myst III (very difficult lol)
Tomb raider 
TRIBES
Sims All !!
Titanic (Worst )
Harry Potter


----------



## vmp_vivek (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: WOrst Game*



			
				saiaspire said:
			
		

> The worst game I ever played was Driv3R. Graphics was very realistic but gameplay was horrible~!
> 
> Drab!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1



Did you play Driv3r ? THERE'S NO REASON TO BUY OR INSTALL THE GAME ITSELF CAUSE IT $UCK$ LIKE HELL.


----------



## wizrulz (Jan 27, 2006)

Thats true that sims is not good enough......after reading many reviews abt people playing continously forhrs i thou8 it mi8 be awesome game but i was wrong.......

Die Hard Nakatomi Plaza  was also one of worst game........i  didnt even finished the 1st level.........


----------



## death (Jan 30, 2006)

EA Cricket series after 2002.
All have such low quality charecter modelling that it sucks.


----------



## BLINK182 (Jan 30, 2006)

FINAL DOOM!!!(DOOM1)GRAPHICS ARE HORRIBLE


----------



## Vyasram (Jan 31, 2006)

Here is my tomblist

Cricket 2005

Flight Gear

NOLF2 (i personally hate it)

the greatest of em all are those worms games


----------



## .:deadman:. (Jan 31, 2006)

A game made on 50Cent
i 4got it name
but
 it 
does 


*SUCK*


----------



## comrade (Feb 3, 2006)

all the freeware games given in digit


----------



## .:deadman:. (Feb 3, 2006)

BLINK182 said:
			
		

> FINAL DOOM!!!(DOOM1)GRAPHICS ARE HORRIBLE


they were awasome for their time


----------



## Darthvader (Feb 4, 2006)

.:deadman:. said:
			
		

> A game made on 50Cent
> i 4got it name
> but
> it
> ...



It is 50 cent:Bulletproof.

And i second that it does suck.

Btw guyz how come u dont like RTS and Rpg gamez

Just play Knights of the Old Republic or Fable or Warcraft and u will know that RTS and RPG games are sometimes better than the best of FPS


----------



## gtoX (Feb 7, 2006)

certainly Unreal:Return to NaPali, and Shrek2.


----------



## amitava82 (Feb 9, 2006)

All GTA series. IT SUCKS. i dont understand why ppl crazy about this game???????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!     man look at the driving part. you crash couple of times with somethin and the car blows off. WTF ??? and  without any reasons some crezy FU@@@r shoots at you. it totally SUCKS.  worst game in the industry. and u think this is cool..


----------



## PavanPoghul (Feb 9, 2006)

LOL! kinda surprised to find GTA, Unreal and Doom in the worst game lists. they r not worst, its hard to finish 

GTA is a great game  takes time to get used to driving and shooting though


----------



## RCuber (Feb 9, 2006)

cant remember any. but with no GFX card all games looks like the worst


----------



## mohit (Feb 9, 2006)

worst games well .. bad boys n dead to rights ..lol those were the sickest n funniest games i ever played. lmao. dead to rights had this stupid dog running here n there n biting people.


----------



## shaunak (Feb 14, 2006)

>ragnarok online
>Stronghold: crusader
>tombraider series
>tribes
>RPG Haters imm with you
>RTS Haters imm with you
>Star wars jedi out cast
>Red faction
>Championship manager 4
>Charlies angles 


Jewel in my collection of pathetic games:  >Anarchy online


----------



## moshel (Feb 15, 2006)

BHAGAT SINGH.....and some game from the name of AL Qaeda shootout or something, the worst games ever. 

in racing midnight club dont remember which one

in strategy Empire Earth I i loved EE2 though but 1 was really terrible, u had to destroy all the buildings even houses and logging camps to destroy a tribe...lol.

in sports NHL 2005. man that game was hard and bad


----------



## readermaniax (Feb 16, 2006)

LEMONADE TYCOON AND THER TYCOON GAMES .....THEY REALLY****


----------



## coolendra (Feb 25, 2006)

well i guess RPGs are a hit(amongst the worst) here !!!


----------



## susk21 (Feb 26, 2006)

hey rachitar,
 WORMS is cool came man.You have to go into the Mood to play it. We play it on our LAN!!
Worst game:
      F.E.A.R
  It was only a HYPE!!


----------



## matthew_kane (Feb 26, 2006)

*dude*

i hate overrated world of warcraft


----------



## tarey_g (Feb 26, 2006)

amitava82 said:
			
		

> All GTA series. IT SUCKS. i dont understand why ppl crazy about this game???????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!     man look at the driving part. you crash couple of times with somethin and the car blows off. WTF ??? and  without any reasons some crezy FU@@@r shoots at you. it totally SUCKS.  worst game in the industry. and u think this is cool..



ya its cool , 

gameplay FREEDOM , Drive Shoot Race Fly Swim Sail parachute jumps etc ,all at players will , no linear gameplay . and it does have a story , ppl dont shoot at u without a reason , 
and if the cars don't blow off , where is the fun!!!!!!!!....tell me why the hell u suppose to get explosive barrels lying everywhere in most games  (why dont they keep all the barrels in one place , they are too dangerous lying over the streets or buildings) i dont see any logic in that.........but it adds to the gameplay excitement .

one of my friend who finds gta too hard to play, thats y he hates it .


----------



## dada_patekar (Feb 26, 2006)

*terey_g*

arey gta is bad game, it is overrated. graphics sux.


----------



## praagyacool (Feb 28, 2006)

.:deadman:. said:
			
		

> A game made on 50Cent
> i 4got it name
> but
> it
> ...



The game is called 50 CENT : BULLETPROOF


----------



## fahad_th (Mar 7, 2006)

ya bhagat shing was a short of mind game
i hated it more that any 

but the best part of it was the sound i still have the sound i extracted fromthe game
they r hilarious u will fall of of u hear them during the game
great insult to the legendary leader


----------



## krates (Apr 5, 2007)

The Vista "Purble Place" Boring And Senseless


----------



## Harvik780 (Apr 5, 2007)

I have over 100 games and many of them were bad.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Apr 5, 2007)

Congrats for bringing an old thread.


----------



## amitava82 (Apr 6, 2007)

then i'll ad some more in the list:
1. Al Emmo and the lost dutch man's mine (Adventure game. Story is funny, gameplay and GFX pathetic)
2. Paradise (Adventure game by UBI, Great GFX, bad gameplay. cant believe UBI made such a bad game)
3. True Crime: Streets of L.A. (Adventure game. Very bad GFX, buggy, bad gameplay)


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 6, 2007)

GTA worst 

hmmm, then you must be a mac fanboy

GTA has created the new generation of games with GTA3.

its the funniest game i've ever played.

just take half an hour of your time, play GTA SA, dont do missions, just stroll around the streets & listen to people & radio comments, they'll crack you up so much that you wont stop playing the  game.

just stand in the roadside, & the passerby ped (AI) will say good or bad about you, for WHICH you can reply in good/bad way (yes/no)  & maybe the ped will start a fight.


Worst game for me- OutLaw Choppers (horrible gfx.  gameplay) & 18 wheels of steel. (boring) & The GodFather. (horrible gameplay)


----------



## quan chi (Apr 6, 2007)

soldier of fortune2.recommended: dont play.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Apr 6, 2007)

amitava82 said:
			
		

> then i'll ad some more in the list:
> 1. Al Emmo and the lost dutch man's mine (Adventure game. Story is funny, gameplay and GFX pathetic)
> * 2. Paradise (Adventure game by UBI, Great GFX, bad gameplay. cant believe UBI made such a bad game)*
> 3. True Crime: Streets of L.A. (Adventure game. Very bad GFX, buggy, bad gameplay)



Get your facts right. It was created by White Birds Production. Makers of Syberia series. It is published by UBI.


----------



## Harvik780 (Apr 6, 2007)

Crime life.


----------



## amitava82 (Apr 6, 2007)

thunderbird.117 said:
			
		

> Get your facts right. It was created by White Birds Production. Makers of Syberia series. It is published by UBI.


Ya, thanks for the correction. may be they picked the wrong game to publish   coz all the games I played by UBI has been great, except this one.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Apr 6, 2007)

amitava82 said:
			
		

> Ya, thanks for the correction. may be they picked the wrong game to publish   coz all the games I played by UBI has been great, except this one.



To name some terrible Ubi games :-

1. Splinter Cell : Double Agent.

Hmm that is it


----------



## amitava82 (Apr 6, 2007)

I've not played SC: DA coz my GFX card Does not support SM 3 (Geforce 5700LE)  , So i can't comment on that. But I've played all the previous SC Series n all of them are great specially SC:CT. But This thread is about Personal Choice of like n dislike. so no arguing please


----------



## nepcker (Apr 6, 2007)

The worst game I've played is Windows.

No. The worst game is The _Blue Screen Of Death_ (TM). 

*images.wikia.com/uncyclopedia/images/7/78/Bsod-box.jpg

Spiderman 2 is also a bad game.


----------



## amitava82 (Apr 6, 2007)

^^ We were missing you in this thread  if you wanna talk serious gaming then do so. Don't make fun of yourself.


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 6, 2007)

^


----------



## Darthvader (Apr 6, 2007)

Ever Played 25 to life, if not dont even try


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Apr 6, 2007)

amitava82 said:
			
		

> I've not played SC: DA coz my GFX card Does not support SM 3 (Geforce 5700LE)  , So i can't comment on that. But I've played all the previous SC Series n all of them are great specially SC:CT. But This thread is about Personal Choice of like n dislike. so no arguing please



That is main reason why iam blaming SCA . Iam not talking about personal choice. Even people with 8800GT is having severe problem with SCA.


----------



## Darthvader (Apr 7, 2007)

rubbish claims .
how can u not like a game if it has trouble running on a system??
It ran perfectly fine on my (quite old) 6600gt and it was good though a bit same as old sc games, but certainly cant be the worst game !!

About 8800 gt , it is havin problems running many games. it is almost a beta card, what else do u expect from a first dx 10 card


----------



## Harvik780 (Apr 7, 2007)

ya u r right.


----------



## sagsall4u (Apr 7, 2007)

nfs carbon , gta sanandreas ( i dont even rem d name  ) was a slow sad game.
girlfriends, stupid missions like dancing and stuff .. totaly sad.  gta vice city was the best


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Apr 7, 2007)

Darthvader said:
			
		

> rubbish claims .
> how can u not like a game if it has trouble running on a system??
> It ran perfectly fine on my (quite old) 6600gt and it was good though a bit same as old sc games, but certainly cant be the worst game !!
> 
> About 8800 gt , it is havin problems running many games. it is almost a beta card, what else do u expect from a first dx 10 card



Go do yourself a favour. Go and read ubi forums.


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 7, 2007)

sagsall4u said:
			
		

> nfs carbon ,* gta sanandreas *( i dont even rem d name  ) was a slow sad game.
> girlfriends, stupid missions like dancing and stuff .. totaly sad.  gta vice city was the best


 dude you dont have to date girlfriend's in that game to progress  

about the girlfrn from whom we have to aquie "Keycard", just take her out once & kill her (thank Vimal for this tip). so virtually you dont have to date girls in GTA SA.

but dating ho's is FREE HEALTH


----------



## Darthvader (Apr 8, 2007)

The quality of a game cannot be based on how it runs on a stupid sys config.
In pc gaming there is always one section of the crowd that will whine abt running bad on a particular system.
And the 8800 is a useless beta card, half of the games have problem runnin on it and each nvidia has to release new beta drivers


----------



## freakitude (Apr 8, 2007)

Earthworm Jim 3D ..


----------



## Goten (Apr 15, 2007)

I start hating games when i get addicted to them.

I hate hate hate Counter Strike.

I fcking waste a lot of time but I love it.

Hehe haha hoho hihi hehehehehe.

Peace~~~!


----------



## coolendra (Apr 29, 2007)

hehe....

i hav started hating... NBA ....jst got bored of playing it....


----------

